# Greenwood Investments



## ajapale (20 Jun 2008)

Greenwood Investments

What do AAMers think of this type of investment?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jun 2008)

Hi AJ

It has been discussed already here

Wine yesterday.
Wood today.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2008)

Hair today.
Gone tomorrow.


----------



## mercman (31 Jan 2010)

They're back. Was looking on line for something in NY Times site and advertisement popped up for Timber Investments in Brazil. After completion the online form, guess what ?? Greenwood Investments are to revert to me with an SMS code. Hopefully they will move onto AN Other


----------



## Greenwood (1 Feb 2010)

Hi Mercman,
In response to your post, you are correct Greenwood is still here. If you would like to ask me anything I will be happy to help answer any questions you may have regarding the company.


----------



## Chocks away (1 Feb 2010)

Eucalyptus plantations figure in their lure in the NYT. This should help the Brazilian koalas in their fight against extinction


----------



## Greenwood (1 Feb 2010)

Hi Chocks away,
Eucalyptus was introduced into Brazil in 1910, since then Brazil has become well known as one of the world leaders in growing eucalyptus as an agroforestry crop. Eucalyptus grows at a rate of around 45m3/ha/yr in Brazil as opposed to say natural forestry growing at a rate of 3-4m3/ha/yr The Brazilian government has invested a large amount of money into the research and development of this crop and as such most of global research on the crop is based on Brazilian findings,...unfortunately the Koalas felt it would be better to stay in Australia!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2010)

Folks

There is enough information about this on Askaboutmoney already.

Further discussion has the same effect as advertising.

Brendan


----------

